# Sao Lộ ảnh nóng: Cố tình hay hớ hênh?



## Admin (30 Tháng tám 2012)

*Chuyện  Christina Aguilera lộ những bức hình nhạy cảm có lẽ không còn là tin  sốc. Điều mà người ta bàn đến liệu nó có phải một scandal hay chỉ là sự  hớ hênh?*


*Sao trẻ Hollywood: Ai không một lần ảnh nóng*

Có lẽ chủ đề ảnh nóng đã trở thành câu chuyện quá đỗi bình thường đối  với những ai quan tâm, tìm hiểu và những ngôi sao của thế giới showbiz.  Có hào quang nào mãi lấp lánh mà không một chút tì vết cũng giống như  những viên ngọc phải có mài dũa mới sáng hơn. Vì thế cho nên chuyện ca  sĩ này, diễn viên kia lộ ảnh nóng, băng sex do bị hớ hênh, bị chơi xỏ  hay cố tình tạo scandal trở thành chuyện thường chứ không phải thông tin  giật gân, câu khách.










             Hình ảnh nude mới nhất của Xtina



Và nạn nhân mới nhất – Xtina cũng nằm trong trào lưu đó. Điều đáng tiếc  là vụ việc xảy ra ngay sau khi cô chia tay bạn trai, dính liên tiếp  những tin đồn tình cảm mới, tin đồn có thai và bộ phim mới cô tham gia  được ra rạp. Nhiều người sẽ nghĩ đó là thời điểm quá hot để scandal này  bùng phát và tên tuổi của Xtina vốn đã nổi như cồn nay lại càng được hâm  nóng hơn. Và cũng có người cho rằng với vị thế như vậy của cô trong  làng nhạc sẽ chẳng cần một scandal nào nữa. Cô đã có gần như tất cả:  tiền tài, danh vọng, trong quá khứ là 1 gia đình hạnh phúc và trước mắt  biết đâu đó lại là một tình yêu mĩ mãn.









             Miley - cô nàng thích scandal



Trước XTina không lâu – nữ hoàng tuổi teen Miley Cyrus cũng dính tcandal  ảnh nóng. Ngôi sao chưa đủ tuổi lớn này liên tiếp thời gian gần đây bị  chỉ trích nặng nề về phần hình ảnh khi xuất hiện trước công chúng. Là 1  hình mẫu của giới teen nhưng Miley lại muốn làm người lớn quá sớm khi cô  thường xuyên xuất hiện với những trang phục hớ hênh, những bộ đồ xuyên  thấu và thậm chí cả những trang phục “mặc cũng được mà không mặc cũng  xong”.

Cũng có thể kể thêm qua đây vài trường hợp các sao trẻ bị hớ hênh trong chuyện ảnh nude, băng sex.









             Emma Watson với bức ảnh nude đã bị cắt ghép



Ngôi sao của Harry Potter – Emma Watson cũng là nạn nhân của một vụ ảnh  nóng bị phát tán trên mạng thời gian qua. Tất nhiên, với 1 ngôi sao sạch  như Emma chuyện có ảnh nóng là không tưởng vì ai cũng biết cô là ngôi  sao không chỉ xinh đẹp, tài năng mà còn ngoan hiền. Cuối cùng hóa ra đó  cũng chỉ là những hình ảnh ghép của những người cố tình chơi khăm cô.









             Vanessa Hudgen



Ngôi sao_ High School Musical _–  Vanessa Hudgen cũng 5 lần 7 lượt dính ảnh nóng. Dù đã biết mình thuộc  diện hớ hênh nhưng Vannessa không biết cách tự bảo vệ mình để rồi cuối  cùng khi mọi chuyện đã vở lỡ mới đi chữa cháy. Cũng may cho Van là cô có  1 anh bạn trai quá tuyệt vời – Zac Efron và những fan hâm mộ luôn hết  lòng với cô.









             Rihanna



Cô công chúa xinh đẹp Barbados – Rihanna cũng từng là nạn nhân của vụ  ảnh nóng hồi giữa năm 2009. Những bức hình được chụp từ điện thoại của  cô đã không cánh mà bay sau đó trở thành cơn sốt trên mạng. Dĩ nhiên,  không thể đổ lỗi tất cả cho những kẻ chỉ thích đi săn ảnh nóng tạo  scandal hộ người khác vì bản thân khổ chủ đã không tự bảo vệ được mình  nhưng vì họ là người không cố tình nên những lỗi lầm hoàn toàn có thể bỏ  qua.

Đó chỉ là những vụ lộ ảnh nóng quá nhỏ bé mà có lẽ 1 bài báo đã khó mà  có khi cần đến cả chục bài báo mới kể hết những chiến  tích ảnh nóng của  sao Hollywood đặc biệt là những ngôi sao trẻ.

*Và sao Việt cũng không kém phần hớ hênh*

Tất nhiên mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiễng vì làng giải trí Việt chưa  thể gọi là một ngành công nghiệp và ảnh hưởng của sao Việt mới chỉ nằm  trong phạm vi dải đất hình chữ S. Tuy nhiên, nếu xét về những scandal  ảnh nóng ai cũng nhận thấy chúng có quá nhiều điểm chung cần phải bàn.









             Ảnh nude của Diễm My đang gây xôn xao dư luận



Mới đây nhất hôm 8/12 đồng loạt tất cả những tờ báo mạng hàng đầu Việt  Nam cho đến các websie, các diễn đàn đều đăng tin bộ ảnh nude năm 23  tuổi của Người đẹp không tuổi Diễm My. Những bức ảnh chụp kỉ niệm cách  đây mấy chục năm của ngôi sao này cũng không cánh mà bay trong gia tài  của nhiếp ảnh gia đã chụp cho cô. 

Nhiều người cho rằng, việc scandal  này xuất hiện quá đúng lúc khi mà Diễm My quyết định tái xuất màn ảnh  với 1 vài bộ phim sau 1 thời gian dài vắng bóng. Tuy nhiên đa phần mọi  người đều thừa nhận bộ ảnh quá nghệ thuật, quá đẹp và không thể gọi nó  là scandal hay đồng nhất nó với những bức ảnh nude của nhiều sao Việt bị  phát tán trên mạng trước đó.

Minh Hằng cũng từng là một nạn nhân của scandal ảnh nóng sau khi chiếc  máy ảnh có chứa những hình ảnh nhạy cảm của cô bị đánh cắp. Mọi việc bắt  đầu từ khi cô được mẹ mua tặng những bộ đồ lót sexy và khi đó Minh Hằng  chỉ chụp chơi nhưng không ai ngờ sau đó nó lại thành scandal. Tuy  nhiên, không thể phủ nhận, sau scandal này Minh Minh của _Ngôi nhà hạnh phúc _đã nỗ lực rất nhiều và thành công ở cả hai lĩnh vực âm nhạc và điện ảnh.









             Ảnh nóng của Duyên Anh Idol



Cũng giống như Rihanna, Duyên Anh Idol cũng từng bị lộ những bức ảnh  nóng sau khi chiếc điện thoại của cô bị mất và nó nhanh chóng bị đưa lên  mạng. Tuy nhiên, sau scandal này Duyên Anh dường như càng chìm hơn chứ  không phất lên “như diều gặp gió”.

Ca sĩ kiêm diễn viên Thủy Tiên cũng từng là nạn nhân của ít nhất 2 vụ  ảnh nóng. Đầu tiên đó là những bức ảnh được cho là tự sướng của cô bị  phát tán trên mạng nhưng chủ nhân nó đã lên tiếng cho đó là ảnh ghép.  Sau đó không lâu, cô cùng chàng người yêu Công Vinh bị phát tán những  bức ảnh bán nude có mục đích của một người bạn. Trong cả hai trường hợp  này, chúng ta đều hoàn toàn có thể cảm thông cho cô ca sĩ này vì ít nhất  ai cũng thấy Thủy Tiên đã biết cách đi lên bằng chính mình trong âm  nhạc với cả vai trò ca sĩ, nhạc sĩ cũng như một diễn viên tay ngang.









             Ảnh nóng  của Thủy Tiên - Công Vinh



Dĩ nhiên câu chuyện ảnh nóng muôn đời vẫn là chuyện không có hồi kết vì  đó luôn là 1 phần tất yếu của thế giới giải trí. Việc sao lộ ảnh nóng  thật khó để đưa ra phán xét đúng, sai hay tốt, xấu vì rõ ràng chuyện họ  làm được gì hay không sau những scandal đó đã nói lên tất cả.

_Theo_* 24h.com.vn*​


----------

